# Everything old is new again



## Warrigal (Jun 9, 2015)

My youngest grand daughter has just turned 21.

At her party she chose a fifties retro look.
The young man is her sweetheart.
He's a fine lad, studying medical science.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 9, 2015)

On dear, If that little square is a photo Warri I could not open it.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 9, 2015)

I couldn't open it either.   Maybe it has to be set as public?


----------



## oakapple (Jun 9, 2015)

Try it again DW?


----------



## Fern (Jun 9, 2015)

I can't see it either


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 9, 2015)

Is this better?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 9, 2015)

Beautiful, DW.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 10, 2015)

Outstanding! That was certainly worth the wait. Warri your daughter is drop-dead gorgeous.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 10, 2015)

She is lovely but I prefer her without the heavy make up.

Here she is three years ago having her long hair shaved to raise money for cancer research. Her hair was donated for wig making.



Did I mention that I'm very proud of her?

She also sings



When I look on her face I'm so very glad that she was born. She is the fourth born of my daughter and the family was quite financially strapped at the time. My daughter briefly contemplated termination but decided against it. Later she confided in me that "this one is the icing on the cake". This is why my head may approve of abortion but my heart is strongly opposed.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 10, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Outstanding! That was certainly worth the wait. Warri your daughter is drop-dead gorgeous.



:lol: that's my youngest grand daughter. Her mother is my daughter.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 10, 2015)

Yes, perhaps Ava Gardner...


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 13, 2015)

She is truly lovely!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 14, 2015)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 14, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> She is beautiful!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 20, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> :lol: that's my youngest grand daughter. Her mother is my daughter.



I can't type some days.


----------

